# Peptidesuk sale



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Just had an email saying they are having a sale, thought I would share in case anyone was about to order. The code is SALE10 for 10% off. I only ordered last week but think I might get some more TB500. Using their GHRP2, Mod GRF and Ipam. Seen some good blood tests for their Ipam and Mod GRF. Can't wait to start boom dosing.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

I am getting great result from their peps.

I am using their GHRP2 Ipamorelin Tb500 and ModGrf


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Where does the code get entered?


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Where does the code get entered?


 I press view cart mate, then you have the option to enter it there. Click use coupon code.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome mate thanks


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

LGM said:


> Just had an email saying they are having a sale, thought I would share in case anyone was about to order. The code is SALE10 for 10% off. I only ordered last week but think I might get some more TB500. Using their GHRP2, Mod GRF and Ipam. Seen some good blood tests for their Ipam and Mod GRF. Can't wait to start boom dosing.


What blood results have you seen?


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> What blood results have you seen?


 Serum test on 22nd November 2013. Test was 45mins after injection, 150mcg Ipam and 150mcg Mod GRF. Reading came back 45.2 ug/l. Pretty impressive, Ive been using these peps from peptidesuk.com from around January, seeing really good results. Just sick of pinning ha


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Cheers interesting result mate did they give you the result form?

Also why did u go for the test after 45mins, Are you suppose to go sooner with peptides?


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

have read purepeptides isn't good anymore

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/253441-purepeptides-still-best-source-bang-buck-wise.html


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Cheers interesting result mate did they give you the result form? Also why did u go for the test after 45mins, Are you suppose to go sooner with peptides?


 Il pm you the link mate


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

JasonSteward said:


> have read purepeptides isn't good anymore http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/253441-purepeptides-still-best-source-bang-buck-wise.html


 I wasn't impressed by them for the price. But thought I would give them a shot after reading on here.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone else done orders from them? Im thinking of doing one now their prices seems really good, dunno about shipping time and quality, anyone here could fill in maybe?

Cheers


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Tiny Snake said:


> Anyone else done orders from them? Im thinking of doing one now their prices seems really good, dunno about shipping time and quality, anyone here could fill in maybe? Cheers


 Yeh definitely good prices, I pay by transfer too to get the extra discount. I'm in the UK, orders get here next day normally. I'm finding the quality to be excellent mate. Just start some test400 and var too, looking forward to seeing the fullness I will get from them all.


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Tiny Snake said:


> Anyone else done orders from them? Im thinking of doing one now their prices seems really good, dunno about shipping time and quality, anyone here could fill in maybe?
> 
> Cheers


It has been almost 2 weeks (11 days) since I've ordered mine and I am from the UK...I don't know why is it taking so long honestly...


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Bright said:


> It has been almost 2 weeks (11 days) since I've ordered mine and I am from the UK...I don't know why is it taking so long honestly...


Wow now I got scared, I hope you are trolling.

Anyways he told me he will ship today so I should receive it sometime next week.

Also alot of reviews shows opposite of what you just wrote, but still will see what happens and get back to you all.


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

I ordered some modgrf from them the other day it arrived the following day.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

where are they made


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Tiny Snake said:


> Wow now I got scared, I hope you are trolling.
> 
> Anyways he told me he will ship today so I should receive it sometime next week.
> 
> Also alot of reviews shows opposite of what you just wrote, but still will see what happens and get back to you all.


no man, I am serious and quite ****ed off myself...I live in London and have no idea why they are taking so long to get to me. It says that they were shipped since 7 march yet I am still waiting for them. I have ordered over 190£ in peptides.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

sorebuttman said:


> where are they made


 I asked them before I started ordering, they said they are manufactured in the US.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Bright said:


> no man, I am serious and quite ****ed off myself...I live in London and have no idea why they are taking so long to get to me. It says that they were shipped since 7 march yet I am still waiting for them. I have ordered over 190£ in peptides.


 Never had an issue myself mate, must be unlucky. Have you emailed them?


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

LGM said:


> Never had an issue myself mate, must be unlucky. Have you emailed them?


Yes I did 3 days ago and still no answer


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Bright said:


> It has been almost 2 weeks (11 days) since I've ordered mine and I am from the UK...I don't know why is it taking so long honestly...


I dont know if ure trolling but it looks that way.

I received everything really fast, and from the looks of everything he seems to be a really proffesional guy just judging by his packing skills and how the vials looked.

I received them 2 days after he got the money, and I dont even live in UK.

Thumbs up for peptidesuk, he is one hell of a serious peptide seller.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Bright said:


> no man, I am serious and quite ****ed off myself...I live in London and have no idea why they are taking so long to get to me. It says that they were shipped since 7 march yet I am still waiting for them. I have ordered over 190£ in peptides.


I ordered for 420£ and got everything 2 days after, dont think he would scam someone of 190£.

If you are for real contact him, he is a reasonable guy and will compensate you.

Cheers


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Tiny Snake said:


> I dont know if ure trolling but it looks that way.
> 
> I received everything really fast, and from the looks of everything he seems to be a really proffesional guy just judging by his packing skills and how the vials looked.
> 
> ...


Fist off I was not trolling.

Second, I have indeed contacted the owner and everything was sorted out.

In short, I already have my peptides and they were sent right after my payment.... however the problem was with the Royal Mail because we checked the Track number of the order and it apparently had a "delivered" status due to a mistake made by them.

Once again I am not the person who will come to this forum to "troll", especially when I've already got so much help and info from here.

And yes, they are indeed a safe peptide seller


----------

